# URGENT: Tonight safe place needed spare room trav. distance Richmond



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

*URGENT: Tonight safe place needed spare room trav. distance Richmond*

Sonia probably came via travellers and has been 'kicking' around from home to home. Was living with 2 dogs at one point and she got into a fight and may have a broken leg but currently covered in scabs. Last home was with druggies. Bought off the druggies for the price of 2 'joints' by 2 people in a vunerable young offenders home. Manager has called they can't keep her and want the best rescue for her. Good people skills but reactive to dogs.

We have booked her in for spay tomorrow morning in Kew.

Desperately looking for safe haven for at least have her tonight and tomorrow night so we can get her to the vet in Kew and back for recovery. Manager willing to transport her from Oxford.

If you can help do not reply to this thread, but please call Dee on 020 8274 0471 or Lynne on 020 8549 6494 / Rescue Remedies.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We have managed to find someone to take her until Friday morning - we wanted her to have more than vet care/kennelling. She really needs some home TLC. Still looking for a foster home though


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Sonia is a 9 month old Patterdale Terrier (approx. 12 -14" high). If there is anyone that could give her a foster home from Friday, in London or Counties, please call Dee on 020 8274 0471 or Lynne on 020 8549 6494 / Rescue Remedies. This little girl really needs some TLC and a kind foster home to recover in as she really has had a hard time of it for such a young age.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Sonia was kindly delivered to Maria and Chris last night. She slept on their bed and behaved wonderfully with everyone..but threw her alarm when she smelt a cat. Lynne (Rescue Remedies) witnessed this alarm going off outside the vet this morning when ever she saw a dog. Bless her - petrified in her terrier way which is often translated as shrill "let me get at you" behaviour.

Tim our vet kindly spayed her; checked her leg over and concluded she wasn't pregnant; her leg had healed well but he has decided to treat her for Mange. She is sleeping it off currently waiting her heros to come and escort her to their warm flat.

We are truly hoping a foster will come forwards else she will have to go into kennels on Saturday. Which will be insult on injury from a world that has given her a hard deal.


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

awww really hope she is ok pls keep us updated on her


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

just wondering y you felt the need to say has probably come from travellers  would you say has probably come from a white asian black family ?
many off the travelling comunitity treat there animals well and there is good and bad in every race !!! please dont discriminate with out knowing for a fact !
I hope the poor little dog finds a good 4eva home


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

> just wondering y you felt the need to say has probably come from travellers would you say has probably come from a white asian black family ?
> many off the travelling comunitity treat there animals well and there is good and bad in every race !!! please dont discriminate with out knowing for a fact !
> I hope the poor little dog finds a good 4eva home


We did not mean to cause any offence and apologise if you read it that way. We meant the remark as in 'come from' travellers i.e. bred from ..not harmed by. The fact is that travellers are famed for breeding Lurchers; Patterdales and Jack Russells.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

From our forum today:



> Maria and Chris have fallen into her many charms. They are going to try and keep her. I have stated that if they can give her 10 days to get over her op. and see how it goes from there. They are not going to focus too much on her dogs skills until she has healed and settled..then we have discussed various tactics..
> 
> She is already really settling with them and they have decided holiday plans will be featured around dog friendly options this year!


Fingers crossed everyone!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An very happy update from our forum/foster home today:

"Chris emailed me this morning basically saying "Please can we call her our own"! I'm overwhelmed with the sad life she had and now she has fallen straight into the arms of a mature sensible young couple who adore her with all her difficulties and they will go the full mile. Truly can't thank them enough".

She has found her forever home!


----------



## DUSTY (Oct 14, 2008)

Wiccan --Have you ever visited a travellers site?


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Why do people always have to go off topic?


----------

